# ipw3945 and gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r5

## tai

upgraded to the new kernel today and found that ipw3945 isn't working

i re-emerged ipw3945 after kernel compilation but still got some weird message during boot and couldn't load my wireless

(ipw3945/cmd/* something?? i don't quite remember, if needed ill try to post it here)

anyone else getting the same problem?

thanks

-tai

----------

## michel7

maybe you just forgot to set the symlink to the new kernel?!

----------

## optiluca

Got the exact same error and all symlinks are fine, module was recompiled against the new kernel.

Any ideas?   :Confused: 

----------

## RoundsToZero

Without knowing more details, try iwlwifi (enable new wireless stack mac80211 in the kernel).  It's the way of the future!  :Wink: 

----------

## jtp755

anyone got a fix on this? i have the same problem

----------

## Noch

I'm looking for a solution for this as well. I tried moving to iwlwifi but it created more problems.

----------

## jtp755

not sure what i did but its all working now...i rebuilt the ipw3945 ebuild and then i rebuilt the kernel by using make && make modules_install install and rebooted and now things work great...except ati-drivers 844.1-r1 grr

----------

## Suicidal

You should really look into iwlwifi, it is going to be included in 2.6.24 and all new development is doing into that driver.

Personally I'm not in love with either driver as theres no way to connect to a WPA2 AP (reliably) without network manager.

Also If I use kismet I have to reboot to get wireless working again, but hopefully they work those bugs out in future releases.

----------

## jtp755

Have you noticed any difference in using the newer drivers? Speed, stability, or general usability? I havent had any issues with ipw3945 but im just trying to find out whats better about the new ones. I like that its in the kernel though. Any support for N or anything of that nature?

----------

